# Juice Store in Durban



## RoddieJ (25/9/15)

Hi Guys, pls let me know who or where I can get juice in Durban.... Looking for Foggs/Complex Chaos/etc... Thanks in advance...


----------



## Silver (25/9/15)

Hi @RoddieJ 
Check out @sirvape (www.sirvape.co.za)
They do Foggs and a lot of other great products and juices

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RoddieJ (25/9/15)

Thanks @Silver.... I'll check it out...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (25/9/15)

Also check out www.thepuffstation.co.za. Ballito way if maybe that is where you are/will be.


----------



## Silver (25/9/15)

And vapedecadence.co.za
They are in Doonside

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RoddieJ (25/9/15)

Thanks Guys, it seems that Sir Vape is probably closest to where I am.... Appreciate Ur responses and will check them out tomorrow morning...

Reactions: Like 1


----------

